# Uber paying for your gas?



## Paul7777 (Dec 18, 2016)

I got an email saying Uber will give you $200 gas credit if you drive 100 rides in a month, is this true?


----------



## istravisthewizardofoz (Feb 28, 2016)

They will set their algorithem so you miss it by a hair.


----------



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

The uber gas credit card is a way to force you to give more rides, because as far as I know there is no way to pay it off other than by driving more... He're an example...

Lets say you start with an empty tank and $0 in earnings in your account.
You fill your tank for $40 on the uber gas card.
You drive all day and earn $200.
The next day, the $40 comes out of your earnings, so your earnings will now say $160.

Here's the problem with that... If you use Instant Pay (dont we all?).. Uber doesn't let you adjust the amount you want to withdrawl from what I can tell. 

So if at the end of the first night, you used instant pay, Uber would send you the $200 you earned. The next day when your gas charge hits, your uber earnings then show up as -$40 (negative!)... Guess what that means... You now need to give $40 worth of rides "for free" to get your earnings back to $0 before you can earn anything further... If you do this several days a week... it's a little bit disheartening driving for the first few hours knowing that you're only driving to pay for the gas you used the day before...


----------



## scott huston (May 23, 2016)

RussellP said:


> The uber gas credit card is a way to force you to give more rides, because as far as I know there is no way to pay it off other than by driving more... He're an example...
> 
> Lets say you start with an empty tank and $0 in earnings in your account.
> You fill your tank for $40 on the uber gas card.
> ...


You are not giving free rides you were already paid


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

It only saves like 2 cents a gallon. I would rather do that. On top of that most places charge more for credit anyways. I would rather go to any gas station, save like 8 cents a gallon paying with cash when I have cash, the other half use an actual credit card to accumulate points on that.


----------



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

scott huston said:


> You are not giving free rides you were already paid


Yea, that's why i put it in quotes... Its not "free" but you dont earn anything further on it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Paul7777 said:


> I got an email saying Uber will give you $200 gas credit if you drive 100 rides in a month, is this true?


Uber gives me gas. And indigestion.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TheWanderer said:


> It only saves like 2 cents a gallon. I would rather do that. On top of that most places charge more for credit anyways. I would rather go to any gas station, save like 8 cents a gallon paying with cash when I have cash, the other half use an actual credit card to accumulate points on that.


It saves 6¢ a gallon at Shell ,Exxon,& some independent stations


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Get yourself a Costco account with a Costco Visa card.

You will save 12-15 cents per gallon or more + either 3% or 4% cashback on gas, depending on type of Costco account. Plus, you get smaller cashback (1-2%) on other purchases. 

Local gas is $2.29 or higher for regular. I paid $2.17 yesterday, plus I get 4% cashback on gas ($.09 per gallon), so I saved $.21 per gallon.

I'm sure BJ's offers similar savings.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

RussellP said:


> Yea, that's why i put it in quotes... Its not "free" but you dont earn anything further on it.


But thats $40 i gas that you didnt spend from your debit card. So in the end, its all the same. Either that $40 is subtracted from your $200 earning from your credit card or you just dont deposit as much.

In the end, the math is all the same...


----------



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> But thats $40 i gas that you didnt spend from your debit card. So in the end, its all the same. Either that $40 is subtracted from your $200 earning from your credit card or you just dont deposit as much.
> 
> In the end, the math is all the same...


Yes money is the same except that is you use the Uber gas card and you get negative earnings the only way to pay that back is to drive more


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

RussellP said:


> The uber gas credit card is a way to force you to give more rides, because as far as I know there is no way to pay it off other than by driving more... He're an example...
> 
> Lets say you start with an empty tank and $0 in earnings in your account.
> You fill your tank for $40 on the uber gas card.
> ...


Instapay?

Naw only for damage fees


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

It's a gas card and you have to pay it back. Nothing is free.


----------



## OneDay (Mar 19, 2016)

To clarify and answer the question, YES YOU GET $200 CREDIT but *not FREE, * They let you use a card for gas and it gets taken out of your earnings from ride history.


----------



## Paul7777 (Dec 18, 2016)

Ty, I thought you did not have to pay it back.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> It saves 6¢ a gallon at Shell ,Exxon,& some independent stations


Yes, because you are paying about 15 cents TOO MUCH for it in the first place.


----------



## Craven Morehear (Dec 9, 2016)

Not to mention the rebate Guber gets??


----------

